# Which is the better work boot?



## CTwoodnutt (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi Group,
'Don't know if this is the correct Forum to ask this question, but you could fit them in your hand, soo,

I'm looking for a new pair of non-insulated work boots.
I don't need to spend big bucks on them, but want a good pair.
- I saw two pairs on line at Walmart.
Which would be the better quality boot...

1 - Herman Survivors-Men's Big Timber II w/steel toes, for $60.00
or
2 -Dickies Job Rated Maxx Waterproof work boots w/steel toes for $70.00 ?

Any info would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

CTwoodnutt


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 16, 2015)

Unless that's your only option, I'd keep looking. Wal-mart boots suck in my experience.

I picked up a pair of Carolina's from a local farm store for $69.95 a week or so ago. Needed no break in to be comfortable.


----------



## jughead500 (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeap what he said.walmart boots suck.i wore usa made carolinas for years.good boots but they killed my back.only others i've found are double h loggers and they are super comfortable. Expensive but outlast all of the others a long time and are made in texas.


----------



## hopm (Aug 16, 2015)

Don't know if there will be one this year but the past few years Danner has run a sale over Labor Day weekend. Bought a pair of 6" Pronghorns for $70 and my son in law bought 2 pair of Quarry boots for $90 each. Like I said, I don't know if there will be a sale this year but I'll sure be checking.


----------



## Big_Wood (Aug 17, 2015)

meindls are all i run. damn expensive though.


----------



## jughead500 (Aug 17, 2015)

Wait just a minute.i forgot about this place http://www.afboots.com
They are located within 15 miles of me.haven't tried them but have heard good things about them.they are made on the old timberland machines.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 17, 2015)

It might be tough on the budget, but consider 2 pair. Alternating boots to allow the other pair to thoroughly dry goes a long, long way to extending their life. If one pair last a year (humor me, some do, some don't) two pairs will last more than two years (2.5, maybe 3?) 

I seldom buy both pair at the same time. Usually a week or so apart, to thoroughly test drive one pair. I do try to keep them identical so I don't prefer (and wear) one pair over the other.


----------



## jughead500 (Aug 17, 2015)

Used to i would only get 4 months max out of a pair of boots.better quality boot and i would get a year.now a little more since i got a peet boot dryer.that thing is a life saver during winter.throw them on the dryer when you get home and the next morning you have nice dry warm boots.
I've also found that neetsfoot oil and saddle soap are a big mistake on boots.rot city.i have switched to sno-seal.it works great as a waterproofer and doesnt dry out or stretch the leather.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 17, 2015)

Yep, brush the dirt off the outside, pull the insoles out and put em on the boot dryer. Giving them a full day to dry helps if you have sweaty feet.


----------



## Hinerman (Aug 17, 2015)

hopm said:


> Don't know if there will be one this year but the past few years Danner has run a sale over Labor Day weekend. Bought a pair of 6" Pronghorns for $70 and my son in law bought 2 pair of Quarry boots for $90 each. Like I said, I don't know if there will be a sale this year but I'll sure be checking.


 
Danner has blowout sales more frequently. You have to sign up for the email notifications.


----------



## pgdalton (Aug 17, 2015)

Go to sportsman's guide. Carolina loggers. They can be had for $100, sometimes with free shipping. I am a survey crew chief, and I can get 2-2.5 yrs. out of a pair. I walk in everything imaginable on a daily basis. I haven't tried every brand there is, because when I tried these, I haven't bought anything else. For conditioning, Huberds shoe grease; quote: the original beeswax and pine tar leather conditioner.


----------



## jughead500 (Aug 18, 2015)

thanks pgdalton.i may have to try some of that boot grease.
sportsmans guide is a really good place to buy.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ive had Carolina's and Chippewa's. I currently run Irish Setter's which is owned by Redwing. Really like them.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Aug 24, 2015)

i wear red wings they are the most comfortable for me and they require no break in for me.
i usually buy a par every 5 yrs.


----------



## TimberWolf530 (Sep 2, 2015)

CTwoodnutt said:


> Hi Group,
> 'Don't know if this is the correct Forum to ask this question, but you could fit them in your hand, soo,
> 
> I'm looking for a new pair of non-insulated work boots.
> ...


I'm on my 3rd pair of Lacrosse Quad Comfort boots. They are the most comfortable boots I've ever worn. They are pricier than Walmart specials, but no comparison in comfort, and they last a whole lot longer.


----------



## mels (Sep 2, 2015)

'nutt hasn't been back on the site since posting this thread 16AUG. Hope he didn't get swallowed up by one of those http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/ folks...

I'm a fan of the Timberland Ripsaw composite safety toe boot. Wicked comfortable right out of the box, and my feet are shot. Six years in Army jump boots, old school Dexter hiking boots before that, and every imaginable boot after through 30 years in the trades, yup, my feet are shot. Heck, I think except for the wingtips I was married in 30 years ago all I've worn are workboots. Did I mention my feet are shot? Lol

That said, if my company didn't pay for them I don't think I'd buy 'em. Why? $275 bucks thereabouts, and the Vibram deep-lug soles are flat-out worn out after six months. I guess if I only wore them in the woods they'd wear longer, but they're just too soft a rubber to expect to last in my world. But, I wear them every day.


----------



## sawfun (Sep 4, 2015)

Another Danner fan here as I tend to like lined GoreTex boots.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't know about either brand, but I am currently wearing a pair of Walmart steel toes, I've got about 2 years on them. They are pretty well blasted, but the $400 pair of Whites I bought to replace them are so uncomfortable I keep wearing the Walmarts instead.
Was going to buy another pair recently but they don't even carry ANY steel toe boots at the local store anymore.

Not saying White's aren't good but holy cow, they are beyond crazy to break in!


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 4, 2015)

I worked in Land Surveying for 30 yrs and wore out a lot of boots. If you find a pair you really like buy a second pair and wear them every other day. Then your boots will be dry and fresh every morning when you put them on w/o using a dryer and both pairs will last a loooong time , your feet will also feel better all day long.


----------



## greendohn (Sep 4, 2015)

Buy the best boot you can afford, either pair of wally world boots might do it for you, if they don't hold up, you'll know better next time.
I got some good service out of the Lacrosse Quad comfort, about 2 years, then they went up to 125 clams here,,they weren't that good! The leather became very soft and comfy, but was thin enough that my hoof would sometimes get a good jab from sticks/rocks. The Danners I bought last year are holding up well and have the rubber bumpers to provide some decent protection.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 5, 2015)

only style and brand i wear for work and dress they are very comfy broke in and give my legs support.


----------



## Deererainman (Sep 8, 2015)

+1



jakewells said:


> only style and brand i wear for work and dress they are very comfy broke in and give my legs support.
> View attachment 445328


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Sep 20, 2015)

I have been wearing Carolina steel toe loggers for years. Then I changed occupation and my new employer gives me $185 per year to buy steel toed work boots. I have since tried insulated Redwings which I found pretty nice, but heavy as hell. Then on the recommendation of a coworker I tried a pair of non-insulated Chippewa and LOVE them! There was some break-in time of a couple of days, but once broke in they are terrific! Working for the highway dept I beat the crap out of my boots and am glad they give us a boot allowance every year.. Added bonus of the Chippewa boots: 100% made in the USA, parent company Justin Leatherworks...long time maker of tack and other leathers. I'm a Chippewa man now.


----------



## jughead500 (Sep 20, 2015)

i tried chippewas years ago and they killed my feet.everyones different though.
i have brand new carolinas and they started killing my back so i ordered more double h's.still heavy but comfortable.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 20, 2015)

worst boot i ever had was a walmart boot uncomfortable and didn't last long.


----------



## jughead500 (Sep 20, 2015)

jakewells said:


> worst boot i ever had was a walmart boot uncomfortable and didn't last long.


3 months was about all i got from those.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Sep 20, 2015)

Several years back I grabbed a pair of Walmart Herman Survivor hunting boots as I was in a pinch and needed SOMETHING to go hit the woods with my Winchester. They weren't bad, I got a couple of seasons use out of them, but they began to split where the upper boot meets the lower portion. Waterproof hunting boots are useless when they leak.. All in all and for what I paid, they did alright I suppose.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 21, 2015)

If it is wet where you live and like dry feet ,Danner rain forest work good ,but pricey ,i have had this set 1.5 years now ,and can still hose my feet off when caked in mud and stay dry inside ,goretex lined ,and in summer are not hot to wear like a lot of boots .the linings are tough also ,normally 6 months the linings are wore through the heel area of my boots .


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 21, 2015)

Danner Quarry or Wesco Jobmaster[emoji106]


----------



## zwoehr (Sep 27, 2015)

I work in commercial construction in the NW and usually buy red wings. They usually only last 6 to 8 months until the soles wear out, but they stay waterproof. I get the wedge soles and they wear fast especially on broomed concrete. The other soles last longer but aren't as comfortable. Check out Thoroughgood (sp) if you can find them. They are US made and really high quality. A lot of the Danners and Red Wings are made in China now and aren't as good as the US made ones. Still expensive, just low quality crap.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Perry pioneer (Sep 27, 2015)

I too have tried lots of boots i do underground utilities lots of dirt mud concrete stomping on shovels, I've been really impressed with Matterhorn mining boots insulated in winter and uninsulated in summer made in USA dammit tough boots not cheap but hey I don't buy cheap tools either. Sometimes you can find them cheap on ebay.


----------



## middleagemutant (Sep 29, 2015)

Redwings the US made ones waterproof insulated year round have a pair two years old that I wear everyday and the stuff I work in eats Timberlands and Wolverines literally.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 4, 2015)

I use to wear red wings for years but was going through a pair in less than a year. Switched to wolverines for the price of just over 100 and they are great. I have had two pairs in the last 4 years and only had to have one set replaced due to a sewn seam splitting and they replaced them for 10$ which was the cost to ship them back. Soles wear well on concrete too.


----------



## Woos31 (Oct 24, 2015)

I understand they are a LOT of money for boots and most wouldn't allow themselves to spend the money that White's is asking for a set of boots, I was one of those people at one time also. However I'm on year 5 with my first set of them and they are worth every red cent. I have a bad back and literally just wearing them helps, they can be rebuilt several times, and I wear them or have worn them about 98% of these 5 years. Mine are to the point of a rebuild now (first rebuild) and they are still the most comfortable shoes I own because of the arch support they have. 

Again, expensive but worth it all day. Just my 2 sheckles. Good luck in your search and stay safe


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 25, 2015)

Woos31 said:


> I understand they are a LOT of money for boots and most wouldn't allow themselves to spend the money that White's is asking for a set of boots, I was one of those people at one time also. However I'm on year 5 with my first set of them and they are worth every red cent. I have a bad back and literally just wearing them helps, they can be rebuilt several times, and I wear them or have worn them about 98% of these 5 years. Mine are to the point of a rebuild now (first rebuild) and they are still the most comfortable shoes I own because of the arch support they have.
> 
> Again, expensive but worth it all day. Just my 2 sheckles. Good luck in your search and stay safe


My uncle has a pair of whites that he had when he lived in prineville.he swears by them.i wish i could justify a pair to work in but all these rocks around here are rough on the toes and heels.one day i'm mowing and landscaping.the next logging or concrete work etc.


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2015)

Danner makes a good boot, but my favorite boot brand is Haix. It's a German made boot. They are terribly expensive if you get them at full retail, but they are the toughest boot I've put my feet in. I usually check out the clearance and factory seconds lists on their website.


----------



## president (Oct 25, 2015)

(paris brand) they are the top rated boot in canuckistan, they come with that frilly
little flare at the bottom, not to my liking but readily identifiable when you see a pair


----------



## row.man (Oct 25, 2015)

My employer buys us Irish setter, I add those Dr schols inserts that you stand on the machine in Walmart and it picks the right type for you. Worth every scent.


----------



## robbiet87 (Oct 25, 2015)

If you're on your feet for long periods of time I would save up some more and get a pair of Rocky boots. I usually spend about 10-11 hours a day on my feet, and I learned pretty quick to buy a pair of quality boots. If You won't be wearing them alot then I guess it doesn't matter!


----------



## row.man (Oct 25, 2015)

Way back I had to buy my own boots, wallyworld boots lasted me 6 months.


----------



## SteveSS (Oct 30, 2015)

If you like Carolina boots, shoeline dot com usually runs a 30% off sale several times a year. I bought a pair of steel toe loggers a couple weeks ago. They were a little snug, so I sent them back for a bigger size. Still waiting on them to get back to me, but they looked and felt like real nice boots. I guess that's a draw back from ordering boots online.


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 24, 2015)

Lacrosse, Danner, and Whites are all part of a big Japanese shoe company. Each boot has a different fit so just go with the model that feels best.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 24, 2015)

red wing finally brought back the 931 after 4 years and i bought me a pair 3 weeks ago since my other pair was getting awful after 5 years.
they are great in the woods. and tough as nails my grandpa told me years ago about this boot.


----------

